# Extrem-OC in Schule



## CptSam (19. September 2010)

Hi. 

Bin jetzt im 2.Lehrjahr(IT-Systemelek.) und muss(mit meiner Gruppe) für eine Schulinterne Messe einen Stand aufbauen(als Projekt).
Wir bauen 2 -3 Rechner auf um ver. Kühlunsmethoden zu zeigen.
Waren jetzt bei Luft, Wasser und Dice jetzt wollte ich nur wissen ob es hier im Forum jemanden gibt der die Kühler für dice selbst bauen kann. 
Welche kosten entstehen dabei ?


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2010)

Jap. Schreibe dir mal eben eine PN


----------



## Professor Frink (19. September 2010)

Lass dir blos keinen zum kauf aufschwatzen von der8auer.
Der verleiht die auch


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2010)

Brav bleiben


----------



## Gooody (28. April 2011)

Was ist denn Dice? kenn ich gar nicht..


----------



## Seven (28. April 2011)

Trockeneis. Ist ein Kunstwort aus *D*ry *Ice*, also das englische Wort für trockeneis.


----------



## zøtac (28. April 2011)

Dice ist Trockeneis, also CO2 in fester Form, hat ca. -90°C

Aber findest du nicht das der Thread etwas alt ist?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (28. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> hat ca. -90°C



knapp -80 °C, reicht trotzdem aus


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. April 2011)

Dice kann man überall in einem "Rollwagen" mieten... der Aufbau sollte nicht allzu teuer sein

Edit: Alter Thread, der ist ja schon fast in Rente..


----------



## SaKuL (29. April 2011)

Ich bin dafür, dass solche alten Thread geclosed werden...


----------



## Dommerle (29. April 2011)

SaKuL schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass solche alten Thread geclosed werden...


 
Sign.
Denn wer weiß, ob der TE überhaupt noch im Forum aktiv ist.


----------

